# Any loan for non living PR



## debarnab (May 7, 2014)

Hi, I was thinking if any Aussie bank grant loan for non living PR? I have got my PR granted recently. Will not move permanently very soon, not at least within a year! I am in Singapore with a stable job. Can i get loan to buy home in Australia mean while?


----------

